# Bees in tree



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey ssmikes
what has worked for me in the past is, as it is sold. 4oz almond extract, 4oz tea tree oil, and 8oz rubbing alcohol. Mix them together well and it works. Now if the bees are established in the tree I doubt they would leave brood behind. But if they need to be removed and you can not cut open the tree to get at them, I say give it a shot and see how it works.


----------



## ssmikes (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for responding. Yes they are established but I figure that once I can get something irritating enough they will go out of the hive even temporarily and into the cage. So I will give it a shot. Will let you know how it works out


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

You could always try smoking them very very very hard. That will push them out and you have to use more smoke than you think.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

ssmikes...Is it possible to do a trapout. If so, that is the way to go.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I second the trap out idea.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I second the trap out idea.


All those in favor, say I!


----------



## ssmikes (Oct 19, 2012)

thats an option that i will consider. i just had to refresh my memory on what it is. what time-frame would be one be looking at for a successful trapout?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Are these bees causing a hazard to people or livestock? 

Ed


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

ssmikes said:


> what time-frame would be one be looking at for a successful trapout?


Likely 6 to 8 weeks for complete removal (if that is what you want). Just a few days for your first 3-5 lb start. Then, a start of 3-5 lbs bees every 2-3 weeks until Mid-Summer. Then stop trapping.

cchoganjr


----------



## ssmikes (Oct 19, 2012)

No the bees aren't really a hazard. The homeowner is uncomfortable now knowing that there are bees in her yard but apart from at nights when the lights are on they aren't a problem. She just wants them gone. 6 -8 weeks might be too long for me and would be a last resort.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, well best wishes on the removal. I wish I could offer you some help with the smoke/EO/etc repellant but I don't know about actually running a colony off of brood....seems whatever would make them move off of brood would be detrimental to their health. 

Ed


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Cleo
How early in the spring can you do a trap with the plan on leaving them. 
David


----------

